# neslavme / neslavíme



## Jagorr

_Nesla*vím*e 28. říjen!_

Takovým titulkem začíná článek, ve kterém se líčí přičiny, proč neslavit tento den. Nemá to být _Nesla*vm*e _? A pokud oba tvary jsou správné - jaký je v nich rozdíl?


----------



## Mori.cze

Neslavíme is indicative, We are not celebrating.
Neslavme is imperative, Let's not celebrate.


----------



## Jagorr

Mori.cze said:


> Neslavíme is indicative


Myslel jsem si, že tento tvar mohl být použit pro rozkaz, jelikož ten článek vypádá spíše jako manifest. Beru to tak, že to není možné. Děkuji!


----------



## Paolo Ceco

Vykřičník nemusíme použít jen ve větě rozkazovací. Vykřičníkem můžeme také ukončit i větu zvolací nebo oznamovací pro *zdůraznění* věty.


----------



## Cautus

Jagorr said:


> _Nesla*vím*e 28. říjen!_
> 
> Takovým titulkem začíná článek, ve kterém se líčí přičiny, proč neslavit tento den. Nemá to být _Nesla*vm*e _? A pokud oba tvary jsou správné - jaký je v nich rozdíl?


*Neslavme!* je rozkazovací způsob, jak už zde bylo řečeno, který vykřičník ve své podstatě nepotřebuje a vykřičník lze použít ke zvýraznění, k důrazu, naproti tomu
*Neslavíme! *je oznamovací způsob a vykřičník termínu dává formu provolání, tedy výzvy, aby se přidali i ostatní a také neslavili, dokonce je z takového titulku cítit nejen neochota neslavit, ale také jakési odsuzování těch, kteří slaví.
_Cautus_


----------

